# bread n wine



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ok truth is I am just posting this to bug Honest John.

One more CNC Paint project.. 

Dang john, covered up the numbers again. 

If any of you can tell me a simple way to post an STL of this here I will post it so you can all have this file if you want it. 

Thanks for all the support over the years. I have learned a ton here. and do appreciate this group.

Scott


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Another nice job you have the painting down,great job


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

impressive..


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks real enough to dive in and start eating! Great work as usual, Scott.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're just making me realize the degree of ineptness that I really belong in. I have bowed down so many times I may need a chiropractor. Like I said earlier, I can't paint a wall all one color with a roller, let alone something like this.

But, you have to get better and better and keep improving as you go along. I just stay at level "staining 101" ........ or less. 

One of these days I will attempt to paint something simple. Don't know if I'll post it or not. Depends if we need a good laugh.

You know my hat is always off to you, lil buddy. Keep it up.

We, here at the forums, are somewhat responsible for your progress, as we continue to make you strive for greater heights.

Onward and Upward.

Oh -- I will be running for re-election as head of the "Scottart Fan Club". Can I count on your endorsement again?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Scott, Send a private message to cricket explaining STL.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scottart said:


> ok truth is I am just posting this to bug Honest John.
> 
> One more CNC Paint project..
> 
> ...



Very nice Scott.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice how the depth increases once you've added the paint... Looks about a foot deep. Nice work, Scott.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Super work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice painting. My wife did a similar still life with bread that looks as real. You want to reach for the butter. If the STL file is a commercial one, you may need to obtain permission to share it here. There may well be some liability for posting copyright material.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Scott,

The carving is impressive but I guess the CNC can take most of that credit, but then your artistic side adds the color and it becomes a work of art.

Dan


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Very nice painting. My wife did a similar still life with bread that looks as real. You want to reach for the butter. If the STL file is a commercial one, you may need to obtain permission to share it here. There may well be some liability for posting copyright material.


thanks Tom.

Everything on this piece with the exceptions of parts of the grapes n leaves are of my design. the grapes and leaves come from Clip art files that come with Aspire.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You're just making me realize the degree of ineptness that I really belong in. I have bowed down so many times I may need a chiropractor. Like I said earlier, I can't paint a wall all one color with a roller, let alone something like this.
> 
> But, you have to get better and better and keep improving as you go along. I just stay at level "staining 101" ........ or less.
> 
> ...



well that was all good for a belly laugh. thanks John.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott if you can ZIP the file then It would compress the file and could be uploaded here. Sent you a PM.

Great project and of course the paint job makes it even better.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done as always. The paint really pops it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a Zip file with Scottart's stl model


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Very Impressive!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, just love it. Great Job no amazing job


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Words don't do your work justice. Keep "feeding" us!!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You're just making me realize the degree of ineptness that I really belong in. I have bowed down so many times I may need a chiropractor. Like I said earlier, I can't paint a wall all one color with a roller, let alone something like this.
> 
> But, you have to get better and better and keep improving as you go along. I just stay at level "staining 101" ........ or less.
> 
> ...


I will SECOND John as Head of SCOTTART fan club.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

artman60 said:


> I will SECOND John as Head of SCOTTART fan club.


John.... it is not a paid position... just saying..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, Scott, that is very impressive. At first glance I thought the second photo was a reference painting for the carving, then I realized it WAS the carving. Amazing.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> John.... it is not a paid position... just saying..


But it does come with a hunting trip as a "benefit" doesn't it???


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

of course


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great Scott, now I'm hungry! 🙂


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Great Scott, now I'm hungry! 🙂


so I shouldn't post the carved BIG MAC?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Did not see the black napkin. But outstanding as always.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Did not see the black napkin. But outstanding as always.


Things to aspire to....


----------

